# echec connexion airport avec macbook



## opmopm (4 Janvier 2007)

j'ai d'enormes difficultes a me connecter au reseau de mon ecole avec mon macbook

j'ai configurer les parametres reseaux, ainsi que airport, j'ai desactive le parefeu mais j'arrive ineluctablement au resultat suivant : 
airport : vert
reglage airport : vert
reglage reseau : vert
FAI : rouge
internet : rouge
serveur : rouge
pourquoi ???
comment resoudre ce probleme ???

AIDEZ MOI JE VOUS EN SUPPLIE!


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Janvier 2007)

opmopm a dit:


> j'ai d'enormes difficultes a me connecter au reseau de mon ecole avec mon macbook
> 
> j'ai configurer les parametres reseaux, ainsi que airport, j'ai desactive le parefeu mais j'arrive ineluctablement au resultat suivant :
> airport : vert
> ...


Th&#233;oriquement il y a un administrateur r&#233;seau. M&#234;me s'il ne connait rien au Mac, il doit &#234;tre capable de te fournir les param&#232;tres de connection et &#233;ventuellement tes codes d'acc&#232;s.

SI Airport et r&#233;seau sont verts c'est que probablement le probl&#232;me vient du fait que tu ne peux pas sortit vers l'internet. Il y a probablement un r&#233;seau intranet dans ton &#233;cole. V&#233;rifie que tu peux avoir acc&#232;s au r&#233;seau interne, ce qui prouvera que c'est un probl&#232;me de sortie vers l'ext&#233;rieur.

Si c'est le cas, l'hypoth&#232;se la plus probable c'est qu'il y a un proxy pour sortir vers l'ext&#233;rieur. Si tu as des ordinateurs connect&#233;s autour de toi, regarde dans leur r&#233;glage r&#233;seau, s'il ne faut pas r&#233;gler le proxy pour sortir.

Donne un peu plus de pr&#233;cision.

  

PS. Bienvenue sur MacG


----------

